# heath town Baths august 2011



## MD (Sep 27, 2011)

i went here for a look but didn't swim 
"A branch establishment in Tudor Road, Heath Town was opened on Friday, 16th December 1932, and the cost of the buildings, exclusive of boilers, purification plant and hot water work was £33,764.

This establishment includes a Main Swimming Bath, 75 feet by 34 feet containing 85,000 gallons of water, and a special Children’s Swimming Bath 40 feet by 25 feet with water depths ranging from three feet three inches to three feet and contains 20,000 gallons of water.

On the South side of the building is a Public Wash-house, comprising fifteen washing stalls for hand washing, four rotary washing machines, three electrically operated hydro-extractors, and twenty one drying horses.

All water is softened to effect the greatest economy in the use of soap."




_MG_2374 by M D Allen, on Flickr





_MG_2378 by M D Allen, on Flickr





_MG_2393 by M D Allen, on Flickr





_MG_2389 by M D Allen, on Flickr





_MG_2385 by M D Allen, on Flickr




_MG_2384 by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## skeleton key (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like a nice place to take a dip 

SK


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the look of this place


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 28, 2011)

very nice mate


----------

